# Found eldorado today



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I hadn't planned on fishing today, but the winds of fortune smiled upon me and I headed out just before 8.

The plan was to fish a little bay that Phishphood, TIO and I had fished together, but low water and plenty of boats changed the plan. As I turned back towards the flat, I encountered a jon boat working a generally unproductive area, but I motored down to be courteous. Almost as soon as I did, he gets out the cast net and starts chasing mullet :-?

There was no way for me to get on plane at this spot so I slowly poled towards a point where there was deeper water. As I got there, I spooked a small group of reds. I motored on ahead to set up around a bend to wait for the fish, but as I turned that corner and killed the motor another school began moving in front of the boat. My first cast with a Exude dart landed this mid slot red from the group.

I allowed the boat to be blown farther into the spot and almost immediately hooked up casting at this same school. I pulled the hook before that fish was landed.

I anchored up and waited for a third school to continue moving towards me from the north shoreline. I hooked into a rat red. While releasing the fish, I broke the point on a Mustad hook :, so I opted to throw out a livey while I was working on the tackle, but doing that resulted in two more reds before I could tie a knot. A second Mitzi almost identical to mine moved in and that was the only other boat that worked this area with me.

I saw the most impressive sight of tailing fish ever for me (my eldorado). It looked like a group of 30-40 fish tailing in a grass bed right along the shoreline. It looked like the water was alive! I pulled anchor to drift into casting distance, but as I got in range, I spooked a school of laid up fish and they were all off to the races.

I ended up with 7 reds on Exude, Gulp and mullet and one dink trout on a mirrodine. 










As always for me...luck IS a factor


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

way to go

[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Now thats how winter fishing is supose to work. Good Job.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Your kids are so cute...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I had a nice ham sandwich today. Wait, I did have a trout swim by my mirrodine once. Great day Tony. Sure wish
I could call in sick tomorrow.


----------



## rdc (Dec 12, 2007)

Tony, were you in the spot that you told me about? I went there that day and only managed 1 dink trout. I did see two reds, but other than that, all I saw was another boat. I want to send you a pic of where I was fishing but don't have your e-mail?


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, nice day on the water.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Tony, were you in the spot that you told me about?  I went there that day and only managed 1 dink trout. I did see two reds, but other than that, all I saw was another boat.   I want to send you a pic of where I was fishing but don't have your e-mail?


Ron,

If you still have that map I sent you awhile back. I was near #5 on it. The area that you and I were talking about last week was #2 on that map. I was heading down that way when I spotted these fish...like I said...luck is always a factor with me


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> like I said...luck is always a factor with me


Boy, do I want to reply to this, but I know I'll get reminded of just who caught some fish yesterday.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > like I said...luck is always a factor with me
> 
> 
> Boy, do I want to reply to this, but I know I'll get reminded of just who caught some fish yesterday.


sometimes its not the good luck you have, but the bad luck you dont take with you [smiley=shrug.gif] [smiley=shrug.gif] [smiley=shrug.gif]


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

cool....where did you say that was


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> sometimes its not the good luck you have, but the bad luck you dont take with you


I tried to get her to stay home. I'm sure that's what you meant, right?


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Very nice report! Those schools really get the heart racing!! Great stuff, you really made it feel like I was there. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, I have a two hour window to fish in the morning. so I am heading back to this spot to see if they are still hangin around. [smiley=luck.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Go get em. Oh yeah, have I told you how much you suck lately. Fishing during the week. That's just wrong.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

In the words of Curtis and subsequently plagarized by Clark...Don't hate the playa

[smiley=jackson.gif] [smiley=jackson.gif] [smiley=jackson.gif]

Besides what are the chances of me catchin fish two trips in a row???


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I hope you stay on them until I can get back out there. I'm sittinig at my desk waiting for the report.


----------

